# Roundworms are killing my puppy :///



## khaledhoues (Jun 25, 2015)

i have recently got a german shepard puppy he s just a month and three weeks old his energy level has dropped significantly over the past three days and he dosent want to eat anything his weight dropped and i had to force him to eat and drink some water two days ago i gave him a pill (a dewormer) now i noticed a dead worm (10-15 cm long white/yellow color) in his poop twice but he still dosent want to eat anything . What shall i do i m really worried :/


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

What is the age on the label of the dewormer? Call a vet---sooner then later!!


----------



## khaledhoues (Jun 25, 2015)

i live in Tunisia . The only dewormer available is "biaverm"


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Take him to the vet! I hope he feels better!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Time for a vet visit, I hope your pup is ok


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Take him to a vet. If he's loaded, it's possible he could have an obstruction from them. We had a puppy the vet was very worried that could happen with many years ago.

Or it could be the dewormer upset his stomach. OR he coudl have something else unrelated to the worms going on.


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

Go to the vet and have them deal with it. Worm medicines you get from petstores and etc are no good. They need to be treated for those types of things at a vet.


----------



## Sisu49 (Jul 9, 2015)

Do 8 month old female GSD's when getting their first cycle get diahrea, pace and pant.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Sisu49 said:


> Do 8 month old female GSD's when getting their first cycle get diahrea, pace and pant.


Try starting a new thread in the General Info or Health Issues section for this. This thread won't be helpful for you.


----------



## Magica (Jul 12, 2015)

Well as a veterinary-assistant myself, I would give him Drontal Puppy liquid, that's the best dewormer I know. It's a wide spectrumed dewormer


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

khaledhoues said:


> *i live in Tunisia* . The only *dewormer available is "biaverm*"


Are y'all reading what the OP said? Sounds like his options are very limited.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Depending on the laws in Tunisia, maybe he can order something by mail ... I get a lot of my dog supplies including HW meds, etc. from Pets Megastore in Australia. Pets Megastore : discount medical supplies for pets


----------

